# Travel Destinations > Central America >  munnna

## munna

That is why, by not complying with these new provisions, public accountants may be subject to sanctions ranging from suspension for three years to practice as a public accountant to imprisonment for three to six years.

----------


## AugustBlack

True, my friend.

----------


## normanwolf

Hello everybody. I'm here. I'm newbie

----------


## lilycollins

Public accountants who are subject to sanctions may be subject to suspension for three years to practice as a weaver game public accountant to imprisonment for three to six years. The penalties may also include a fine, and the public accountant may be required to surrender his or her license.

----------

